# What are all the posts in different languages (japanesse?) are they real are they safe



## manleyman (Apr 26, 2015)

what are they and why are there so many?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

If you read them out loud a giant morel pops up


----------



## manleyman (Apr 26, 2015)

Lie, lies


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Im sure its spam mail trying to sell you morel enlargement pills.


----------

